

PayPal security theatre threatens Scottish Ruby Conference - auxbuss
http://scottishrubyconference.com/posts

======
auxbuss
Like the workaround to this problem that someone suggested on twitter: As an
alternative to PayPal can @scotrubyconf just sell t-shirts for $x00 on Amazon
Z Shops? Then your t-shirt is your ticket.

